# New Loft



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi, my name is Mel , I'm 38 years old and after an absense in teh sport of 15 years I'm back with a small 3'X5' garden loft breeding 4 pairs this year. Because of where I live I couldn't build anything larger. I'll post some pics soon I also have a website for those who are interested. I bought only what I thought was the best and I'm breeding from now and sending young out to the big races, as well as selling a few later on. In addition I do pigeon portraits, all my pics on my website were taken by me as well as my pigeon portraits also sketched out by me  hope you all like it!!! www.melsloft.com


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*NEW LOFT pic*

here is an early pic of the loft, after this pic was taken I redid the perches to V's as they are much easier to clean and keeps the feet clean as well, also added a front aviary.. I'll post some of the most recent with nest boxes... sooon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You're very talented, Mel! I loved the graphite drawing especially. Nice website and photos too!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Mel. Your loft looks really nice and I very much enjoyed your website - your drawings are beautiful.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Very beautiful and professional website, Mel!!

Thanks you for posting!


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

wow thankyou all for the kind comments!!!  well I really consider myselF a Renaissance man  but for a living I design ladies handbags and i travel to China/Japan 3 times a year ... you should see how HUGE this sport is in China and Taiwan!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nice web site and pictures. I love the drawings. I can't draw a straight line.............LOL


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Real neat drawings, I might just ask for one of those for father's day. I may be calling you for rates.


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

*Nice . . .*

Great site . . .great drawings . . . are the eyes duplicate of the real birds eye . . .? Or a replica.

A.C.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Eyesign pics*

yes the pics on my website are of my pigeons (which I took), the eyesigns are also of the birds themselves actual eyes no replicas  I also do this on the side if anyone is interested 

Mel


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Eyesign pics*

here is again pics of one of my pairs I'm breeding from to send to special races... all taken by me.... if you look at my website I can also add different backgrounds gradiants, sunsets, clouds, you name it.. since my pair is "Lighting Bolt" and Thunder Bolt" I added a backdrop of a lighting/thunder storm


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

That is truly magnificant . . . I love tunderbolt's eye.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Thunder Bolts eye*

Yes ThunderBolt has a great eye!! she has breed 2 winners and many other top birds, she also comes from a family of winners and breeders, perfect match to Lighting bolt who has more of a flyers eyeFYI Thuinder Bolt has two firsts one from the Cajun race and the other the Mardi gra race....


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*another work of art*

here is another one of my works


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What an interesting and beautiful picture. You're quite an artist. Thanks for sharing that painting with us (or is it pen & ink?).


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes . . . interesting piece of work . . . subject with a far away look seems to be holding the children up as if flavoring the scent of a flower.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*OLD man*

thankyou all its done in mixedmedia a conbination of graphite/water color, color pencils, and airbrushing, the subject matter was something surreal.. Mel


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

So are you a "leftie"? (like Leonardo).


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*old man*

actually i'm a righty, I only put my left in for reference


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, you hold the brush pretty good in that hand too!!  
A rare talent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Steven Van Breeman hen*

here is another eye shot of one of the Steven Van Breeman imports I have,,,


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Updated pics*

here are updated pics of my "Winning Pair"


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*WInning Pair*

here is the cock


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*De Bull*

Here is my Herman Beverdam imports


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

*Beverdam Pair*

Ok here is the pair


----------

